

Ask HN:  Novels about or featuring malevolent AI? - KC8ZKF

I am looking to read some good hard SF about malevolent AI.  Any suggestions?
======
ylabidi
1- Gregory Benford's "Galactic Center" series
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galactic_Center_Saga>

2- Dan Simmons' "Hyperion Cantos" series
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyperion_Cantos>

------
jmorton
Bungie's Marathon trilogy, although not a novel, explored the inevitable
digression of AI into rampancy. The terminal transcripts can still be found
over here: <http://marathon.bungie.org/story/contents.html>

------
brudgers
_Robopocalypse_ , Daniel Wilson.

[http://www.amazon.com/Robopocalypse-Novel-Daniel-H-
Wilson/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Robopocalypse-Novel-Daniel-H-
Wilson/dp/0385533853)

------
quadlock
The AIs in Vernor Vinge's A Fire Upon the Deep can be pretty nasty.

------
slater
Not sure about hard SF, but Prey by Michael Crichton?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prey_(novel)>

------
benji-york
How about one where the AI is inadvertently malevolent?
<http://localroger.com/prime-intellect/index.html>

------
Jebbers
I have no mouth and I must scream, by Harlan Ellison.

